# interesting cap badge



## cadettrooper (12 May 2006)

i found this on eBay, it struck me as interesting so i decided to do some research..................

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Airborne-Canadian-Para-Osons-Metal-and-Cloth-Badge-set_W0QQitemZ6628694133QQcategoryZ135QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

it was an auction for a SSF combat shoulder patch and what looked to be a metal version, what i first thought might have been a prototype ,it  was interesting seeing as how all members of the special service force wore the cap badge of the current unit (IE..Canadian airborne, logistics,RCR....). so after some difficult studdieing and asking around it turns out that the metal cap badge was worn by member of the SSF band............... typical i guess......


----------



## George Wallace (12 May 2006)

Yes, it is the Hat Badge of the SSF Pipes and Drums.  Along with the Cbt/Work Dress/Garrison Dress Shoulder Patch.


----------

